# Camping Cabopino. Costa del Sol. Spain



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever been to Camping Cabopino ?. I am i right in thinking it has an indoor heated swimming pool and does anyone know if it has wifi internet ?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi dollaryen, just came back from cabopino 4 weeks ago, yes its got an indoor heated pool and also wifi, cant remember how much the wifi was tho not too much or i would remember!! nice beach 5 mins walk and bus to marbella or fuengirola outside the site. facilities a bit dated but always hot water and clean. my only gripe was it was very hard to find a levelish pitch so take your biggest blocks! all the best.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for that. Was it very busy ?, do you think i could turn up in a week or so's time and take a look without pre booking.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

quite busy but still plenty of spaces. with the run up to xmas it will fill up but you could still pull into reception have a look around and if you dont like it just go round the block and out again no problem. you also have camping los jaralles 3 km back towards malaga and camping bouganvilla 3 km towards gibraltar, these are some of the best. camping marbella playa was a bit of a shanty town in my opinion .


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I have just 30 mins ago left Camping Cabopino, where I had to meet someone.

For what it is worth......Loads of places at the moment but they [the people I met] told me that they were having to move on before Xmas because they had not pre-booked and it would be full Xmas/New Year......

.


----------



## Clemmies (May 1, 2005)

Yes to both. Am there now - Ian


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian.......were you one of those I met?

I am back there again Wednesday, what pitch are you?

..


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

We're on Cabopino NOW!! with Joan and Ray ( rayv8).

We're on pitch B3 - the Knaus and B6 - the Winnebago.

Probably staying until Sunday then off to Portugal!

Marie and Rex


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Marie and Rex

_Probably staying until Sunday then off to Portugal!_ Probably not now you won't be. Before you can say camels Ray will have you off to Morocco. :lol: :lol:

Joan and Ray - did you meet them at the fulltimers rally

stew


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Stew

No we won't be Morocco bound!!!

Yes it's the same Joan and Ray as from the fulltime meet.

We all left Dover together on Nov 7th and we've only just found the sunshine! Cold in France, -5 at night in Roses, Floods in La Manky ( sorry meant La Manga!!)

Cabopino great - sunshine and warm.

Marie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Marie

_Yes it's the same Joan and Ray as from the fulltime meet._

Fantastic, I love it when things like that happen, makes it all worth while, Have a great trip. Hope we can meet up when you return and hear all your stories

stew


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice to hear that it's warm, and that you think Cabopino is ok. Could you post something up if it looks like it's filling up. Be there in about a week, have to stop off in france.


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like it's getting full and it's booked solid for Christmas.
May be better to ring and book - 0034952834373 or 0034952850106
email:- campingcabopino.com

Lovely friendly site - best Spanish site we've seen so far!

Marie


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Still at Cabopino - nice to see Ray and Debbie from Desert Detours today!

Anyone else here?
We're on B4 and B6 now.

Bye
Marie


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Marie

And it was nice chatting to you......and seeing you sitting out in the sun...............

Yes, there are quite a few MHF members on the site......you saw how hard it is to get away .......

..


----------

